# Parents temperment help?



## Spacebird (Jan 14, 2002)

I went to look at some local puppies today that are akc registered and have pedigree lineage. I am just looking for a pet. 
Anyways, the yard was fenced in and the owner brought out the male puppy that I wanted to look at. Meanwhile the mother was consistently jumping up and down trying to jump over the fence almost to get to us. This isn't normal is it? I absolutely loved the puppy I looked at though. He was so gentle and loving. He was a real sweetheart. But the parents kind of freaked me out. Should I steer clear of this pup?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i would ask them specific questions about the parents and ask to meet them in an appropriate manner. perhaps she was being protective of the pups and/or the property. i cant tell exactly by the description you gave - but in general - you should never be "freaked out" by the parents imo.

did you meet the dad and the rest of the litter as well? if not, that would personally be a red flag for me.

and do they (breeders and dogs) check out in all other areas - breed experience, health certs, etc. i know you're just looking for a pet, but all this stuff makes a difference in the long run.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't think there's enough information to answer your question. Did you ask to meet the mother and they would not let you? Was she acting aggressively, or just excited to see a new person? 
I think the parent's temperment is very important, but I do not know how to answer this with the information given. If the mom is a nutcase I would certainly steer clear no matter how sweet the pup was, but I can't say she is or she isn't with the info you provide.
Kudos for asking questions FIRST.
Good luck in your puppy search.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

what is the litters age? I would guess mom was trying to protect her pup. Did you meet the parents beforehand? Has either bred before, so you could look up past litter info? Any titles on either parents? So many questions....good for you to check it out before jumping into it!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

If you do not like the parents, stay the heck away from the puppies. The parents make the puppies, so if you love the parents, chances are you'll like the pups. 

If you want "just a pet," you probably want a dog with great temperament, trustworthy nature, good nerves, lots of intelligence, quick learner, good energy level, bred with health and brains in mind, right? In that case, look beyond the AKC registration and a simple pedigree- stop looking at classifieds and people who may happen to have GSD litters. Chances are low that you'll get an outstanding puppy just by hit-or-miss visits. Would you like some breeder recommendations for your area? We have tons of knowledgeable members on here and also some very experienced breeders who could point you in the right direction. It may cost more, but it could make the difference between a dog you have to put away when guests come over and a dog who becomes a family companion, who you can take everywhere and not have to worry about what he'll do next.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: DianaMIt may cost more, but it could make the difference between a dog you have to put away when guests come over and a dog who becomes a family companion, who you can take everywhere and not have to worry about what he'll do next.


i agree... or the thousands of dollars you'll may end up paying for special behavioral training and hip replacement surgeries, etc.


----------



## Spacebird (Jan 14, 2002)

They said that they have not bred before and its the dog's 1st and only litter. She basically said that is was a mistake breeding. They didn't let me in the pen with the mother, but I am going to probably return tomorrow for furthur inquiry. The pup I looked at was very calm and collective though. He went right up to me and I crouched to pet him and he rested under me. He is a sweet one, but I am concerned about the parents behavior. 
The mom was constantly leaping at the fence , trying to clear it. The father barked a bit, but wasn't acting too bad.


----------



## Dogtired425 (Aug 30, 2002)

I think a lot depends on how old the pups are. My girl is very protective of her pups usually up until about the 5th week. It seems once she weans them she becomes a whole lot less protective. If the pup is pretty young she might just have been wanting to protect her baby.


----------



## Spacebird (Jan 14, 2002)

I live in Charlotte , NC , so if you know of any breeders near here, I'd appreciate the info.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Don't get in a hurry.. simply having "AKC" on the papers tells you little about the temperament and guarantees nothing about the health.

I don't like that they showed a puppy solo - not being able to see interaction of litter mates and didn't introduce you to the other dogs.

I'm a sucker for puppies so, if I were you, I wouldn't go back until you get more info about the parents and the breeders.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Below are links I Googled. The first is to a Working GSD club, the second an AKC Club, both in your area. Either of these organizations can steer you in the direction of breeders that are active in the breed and meet some kind of standards for breeders. It's a start. Talk to lots of people. See lots of dogs. 

There's no reason to rush into this. Hopefully, you're choosing a puppy that will be a part of your family for 12 or more years. So taking a few months to find the right one will be time well spent. 


http://www.cgswdc.com/


http://www.akc.org/club_search/index_mas...=1&club_id=1800


We can't really evaluate the puppy or the breeder you met over the internet. But the red flag for me is that it was an accidental breeding. 

Remember: when you buy a puppy, you're buying a fuzzy little bag of DNA. It is pure potential. The temperament and health of the dog it will become is largely determined at conception. All puppies are not born the same.

Good luck on your search. Even if you end up coming back to this breeder and deciding this is the perfect puppy for you, at least give yourself something to compare it too. Visit a few others first.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Luca_stl
> We can't really evaluate the puppy or the breeder you met over the internet. But the red flag for me is that it was an accidental breeding.
> 
> Remember: when you buy a puppy, you're buying a fuzzy little bag of DNA. It is pure potential. The temperament and health of the dog it will become is largely determined at conception. All puppies are not born the same.


Oh, boy. Those are words for puppy buyers to live by. 
Just my experience- I knew both my puppy's parents came from proven lines. By that I mean their parents had been temperment tested through Schutzhund and were all titled- even with champions in the line! This is not snobbish- it just tells me that the temperments from which my pup came were tested on both sides. No guarantee, but at least an attempt by the breeder at producing good pups with great temperments- perfect pets.
I met the parents-both. They showed me the temperment I hoped to have in my adult dog- they played with my eight year old son, and were nothing but gentle and great with him- even in the presence of the pups. That was exactly what I was looking for. I learned that my breeder had an extensive socialization program, which resulted in her being able to bring out the full potential of each puppy by exposing them to all sorts of people and things during important times in their development- this is a start that the pups need. 
The result of this was that my girl is doing great in training, she's friendly to everyone, and so far she has the disposition I'd hoped for and that I saw in her parents. 
Of course do look for the health certs as well. My dog has generations of dysplasia free hips, but I did not know enough to ask about elbows or other diseases.


----------



## Spacebird (Jan 14, 2002)

i found a breeder close to here that I might get a pup from instead, now that I have received so many warnings. what do you think of:

Vom Mystical Haus ?


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

From my experience, parents are important. 

One puppy we looked at, the facilities were nice, but the dogs didn't stop barking, we saw the parents from behind a fence, and we were not invited to interact with them at all, and the parents were very aloof and not interested in us at all. We only saw the one puppy because it was an older puppy, 5 months old, it had some obedience and seemed in nice health, but something just didn't feel right about the puppy. We ended up passing on that dog. I'm glad we did.

A litter we looked at later that week, we got to see all the puppies together and Mom and Dad. Mom and Dad barked when we came on property, but quickly quieted once they saw we had been invited. When let out, Dad promptly ran around the side of the house and returned with a tree branch whining for someone to play. My BF played fetch with him for a solid 30 minutes, and he did all of his German commands instantly and with real enthusiasm. Mom was also very stable. You could play with the puppies, and while she certainly watched carefully, she never showed any problems towards people. At the time we wanted a pet, and both the parents were dogs we would take home. In the end we have been very happy with our dogs from these parents, they are super environmentally sound, and good with most animals and all people. And genetics are certainly important. They are many behaviors that my dog displays that remind his breeder ALOT of his father, so I'm glad the Sire was a dog I liked!


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Spacebirdi found a breeder close to here that I might get a pup from instead, now that I have received so many warnings. what do you think of:
> 
> Vom Mystical Haus ?


They look very nice, if you are looking for a working line dog. Are you familiar with the different lines of German Shepherds? There are German working lines, which is what this breeder has, there is German show lines, and American show lines. Depending on what you want to do with the dog will determine which type should be best for you. There are threads here that describe the differences. If you have no interest in dog sports like Schutzhund then a high drive working line dog may not be the best choice.
But I do like their dogs!!!!
Good luck and have fun puppy shopping!!!!!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

3 litters in one month at that Mystical House place?! Holy garbanzo beans, that is a LOT to concentrate on at once. I wonder if this is a regular practice and how they handle the load?

Though I love working lines, I'd caution against getting one. Even the lower energy/drive ones that are sold for pet homes can be very energetic and intelligent but unless you take them for a good RUN every day and, above all, work their brains with obedience and things to make them think, your dog's going to get into trouble!







But a well bred working line that is provided with the proper outlets can definitely settle in to be a most amazing house companion. Perhaps German showlines would be a better bet for you? I hear over and over that they are very intelligent with a good energy level and are often suited as a beautiful, active companion.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I would ask to see the entire litter even if they feel the one pup would be most suitable for you. Puppies should be social, playful and adventurous, wanting to explore their surroundings. If the puppies are clingy, won't explore, act skittish or shy then find another litter. 

I would want to meet the parents. How they act when on the other side of a fence may not be indicative of how they will act in person. If you can not meet the parents, they are shy or aggressive RUN from this "breeder". 

Just from what you have said, I would keep looking.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I also think you need to meet the parents, one on one, before you decide if the pup is what you want. Some dogs are hellions behind a fence or in a crate - protective and will vocalize...but when out with people who are accepted by their owners, they are fine.

As far as seeing all the pups - there are pros and cons about buyers looking at a whole litter.....showing people all the pups when some are already spoken for, or some are more appropriate for working homes sometimes can cause a conflict in the buyer's mind as to which one they want... only because some are more appropriate than others for them! Given that this is an"oops" litter, though, you should be able to view other pups to see if the temperament is consistant in them.

Good luck!

Lee


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Spacebirdi found a breeder close to here that I might get a pup from instead, now that I have received so many warnings. what do you think of:
> 
> Vom Mystical Haus ?


I would not recommend this kennel based on their LLC registration of their kennel and their contract that has illegal and IMO unethical clauses within it.


JMHO
Cherri


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: EastGSD
> I would not recommend this kennel based on their LLC registration of their kennel and their contract that has illegal and IMO unethical clauses within it.


I think I saw the illegal clause-- a breeder really can't legally reposess a dog-- but what did you see that was unethical in your opinion? Just for my information?


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

I feel blaming CHD on enviornment, exercise or involvement in agility or other activities as an excuse to duck out on the hip warrenty unethical IMO. We all know the CHD is inherited, it can be aggrivated by things but we know it is inherited. They also claim their personal vet has final say.


JMO
Cherri


----------



## NWS_Haven (Mar 24, 2003)

> Quote: Bitches shall be bred no more than every other heat cycle or no more than one back to back breeding with a one year rest period before being bred again and ONLY after the age of two years and having been OFA’d receiving at least a Fair score .


I happen to know that they do not practice as they preach. PM me if anyone wants details.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

The OP might like to look here to see a brief description of the various lines.

http://www.shawlein.com/The_Standard/13_Breed_Type/Breed_Types.html


----------

